# Ho impartito numerose lezioni di matematica



## esteban

Ciao a tutti!

Sto scrivendo una lettera in italiano (per un lavoro). C'è qualcuno in giro che abbia l'ammabilità di corregermi gli eventuali errori delle seguenti frasi?

1. Mi permetto rivolgermi a Lei per proporrLe i miei servizi d'istitutore di matematica.

2. Ho impartito numerose lezioni di matematica a studenti universitari di primo e secondo anno ed a alunni del liceo. Lezioni che, a quanto pare, sono risultate molto utili in base ai buoni risultati che hanno ottenuto.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo del vostro aiuto.

esteban


----------



## primo_cerchio

Sto scrivendo una lettera in italiano (per un lavoro). C'è qualcuno in giro che abbia l'amabilità di corregermi gli eventuali errori delle seguenti frasi?

1. Mi permetto  di rivolgermi a Lei per proporLe i miei servizi d'istitutore di matematica.

2. Ho impartito numerose lezioni di matematica a studenti universitari di primo e secondo anno ed a alunni del liceo. Lezioni che, a quanto pare, sono risultate molto utili in base ai buoni risultati che hanno ottenuto.


----------



## esteban

Grazie mille primo cerchio!


----------



## primo_cerchio

In realtà mi permetto rivolgermi forse si può dire ma è moolto vecchio e desueto.


----------



## esteban

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> In realtà mi permetto rivolgermi forse si può dire ma è moolto vecchio e desueto.


 
Capisco ma allora come posso iniziare questa lettera?


----------



## primo_cerchio

Come te la ho corretta io va bene ti spiegavo solo che senza il di non è scorretto in sè ma non si usa più.


----------



## esteban

Ok, ora capisco (spero)...scusami, non avevo visto che non c'era la preposizione "di" nel tuo penultimo messaggio.

Grazie ancora.

esteban


----------



## gabrigabri

esteban said:
			
		

> 1. Mi permetto rivolgermi a Lei per proporrLe i miei servizi d'istitutore di matematica.
> 
> 
> esteban


 
Ciao!
io personalmente eviterei l'uso del vocabolo "istitutore", che mi risulta un po' antiquato e inadatto. Utilizzerei piuttosto "insegnante".
ciao


----------



## TrentinaNE

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> 2. Ho impartito numerose lezioni di matematica a studenti universitari di primo e secondo anno ed a alunni del liceo. Lezioni che, a quanto pare, sono risultate molto utili in base ai buoni risultati che hanno ottenuto.


Come si fa a "imparare un lezione a" qualcuno? Avrei pensato che fosse "Ho insegnato numerose lezioni..."  

Grazie in anticipo,
Elisabetta


----------



## gabrigabri

No! Ti stai confondendo!
 Impartire significa dare (participio passato: impartito); il p.passato di imparare è imparato.
 Imparare qualcosa a qualcuno viene detto dai bambini piccoli!! ciao!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie, gabrigabri.  Non l'ho letto correttamente!   

Allora, c'è una differenza tra impartire ed insegnare?

Elisabetta


----------



## gabrigabri

Sì c'è una differenza.
Impartire è solo un modo più elegante (formale) per dire "dare":
impartire lezioni, impartire ordini, ecc. In tutti questi casi significa sempre dare.
Imparare significa apprendere.

Per esempio:
Io impartisco lezioni di canto= insegno a cantare (a qualcuno)
Io imparo il canto= imparo a cantare (qualcuno me lo insegna).

Si somigliano semplicemente (foneticamente), ma per quanto riguarda il significato no. 
Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto.
Ciao


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, gabri... Questo volta sei tu che ha letto troppo di fretta.  Ho domandato la differenza tra impartire ed insegnare, non tra impartire ed imparare.  

Secondo il tuo esempio, sembra che _impar*t*ire _sia uguale ad _insegnare_, è vero?  O forse si imparte una cosa (come lezioni) ma si insegna una persona (a fare qualcosa)?

Saluti,
Elisabetta


----------



## gabrigabri

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Secondo il tuo esempio, sembra che _impar*t*ire _sia uguale ad _insegnare_, è vero? O forse si impartisce una cosa (come delle lezioni) ma si insegna a una persona (a fare qualcosa)?
> 
> Saluti,
> Elisabetta


 
Oops!! Scusa!!  
Impartire vuol dire dare, quindi se dici:
impartire una lezione = dare una lezione = insegnare.
Se però dici per esempio impartire un comando, non intendi dire insegnare (perché non puoi dire insegnare un comando).
Ricapitolando: solo "impartire una lezione" significa "insegnare".
Capisci?

impartire (non si coniuga come partire!)
io impartisco
tu impartisci
egli imparte
noi impartiamo
voi impartite
essi impartiscono

ciao


----------



## TrentinaNE

Perfetto -- e grazie mille delle correzioni!

Elisabetta


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Esteban. Correzioni a parte, la mia è solo una proposta, infatti non esistono per queste cose formule linguistiche precise.


			
				esteban said:
			
		

> Sto scrivendo una lettera in italiano (per un lavoro). C'è qualcuno in giro che abbia l'ammabilità di correggermi gli eventuali errori nelle seguenti frasi?
> 1. Mi permetto rivolgermi a Lei per proporrLe i miei servizi d'istitutore di matematica.
> Spero di fare cosa utile proponendoLe la mia collaborazione come insegnante di matematica.
> 2. Ho impartito numerose lezioni di matematica a studenti universitari di primo e secondo anno ed a alunni del liceo. Lezioni che, a quanto pare, sono risultate molto utili in base ai buoni risultati che hanno ottenuto.
> Ho avuto modo di tenere numerose lezioni sia ad alunni del liceo che a studenti universitari del primo e secondo anno e, a giudicare dai risultati che poi essi hanno conseguito, si direbbe con buon profitto.


----------



## esteban

Necsus said:
			
		

> Ciao, Esteban. Correzioni a parte, la mia è solo una proposta, infatti non esistono per queste cose formule linguistiche precise.


 
Grazie per i tuoi suggerimenti necsus, sfortunatamente ho già inviato la lettera!
Le tue frasi suonano senza dubbio più naturali in italiano...per quanto riguarda la mia scelta di usare "istitutore" al posto di "insegnante", forse non è stata una grandissima idea. In realtà mi stavo chiedendo se esisteva un nome preciso in italiano per riferirsi a un insegnante di matematica (o di qualsiasi materia) che impartisce lezioni private, quindi lezioni individiduali o magari in piccoli gruppi...


----------



## Necsus

Oh, mi dispiace per il ritardo.
Per quanto ne so io, direi che si usa semplicemente "insegnante privato", o appunto "dare lezioni private" nel caso di un insegnante che non è solo privato.


----------



## Cuco78

primo_cerchio said:


> Sto scrivendo una lettera in italiano (per un lavoro). C'è qualcuno in giro che abbia l'amabilità di corregermi gli eventuali errori delle seguenti frasi?
> 
> 1. Mi permetto di rivolgermi a Lei per proporLe i miei servizi d'istitutore di matematica.
> 
> 2. Ho impartito numerose lezioni di matematica a studenti universitari di primo e secondo anno ed a alunni del liceo. Lezioni che, a quanto pare, sono risultate molto utili in base ai buoni risultati che hanno ottenuto.


 
Per quanto riguarda la parte evidenziata in rosso, personalmente scriverei: 
e ad alunni del liceo.
Grammaticalmente sono entrambe corrette, ma la seconda versione mi pare scorra meglio foneticamente.
Saluti


----------



## Dragoberto

Ciao,

la lettera l'hai già spedita... però, concordo con chi ha scritto:

Mi permetto di rivolgermi a Lei (già sgenalato l'uso antiquato senza la preposizione)

studenti universitari del primo e del secondo anno (ci vuole l'articolo determinativo)

e ad alunni del liceo (per pure motivazioni eufoniche... suona bene)

sulla forma complessiva di una lettera di lavoro, diciamo che propendo ad essere propositivo e non reverenziale, quindi dovrebbe essere più efficace la soluzione di necsus


----------



## Patriccke

gabrigabri said:


> impartire (non si coniuga come partire!)
> io impartisco
> tu impartisci
> egli impart*isc*e
> noi impartiamo
> voi impartite
> essi impartiscono


----------

